# My new LMT AR15 a little gun porn



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/LMT_AR15_and_S_W1911PD.JPG
We'll see if this works...new to all this photo technology! (read, stupid!)

Ok, the link works but I thought the pic would show...back to the tutorial!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Lets try again...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ok, I can't see a pic so obviously I belong in a Geico commercial....... Is it a red x for everyone or just me? With my office computer, most shots are a red x so maybe it's just my computer.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice guns.



Swamp Monster said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/LMT_AR15_and_S_W1911PD.JPG
> We'll see if this works...new to all this photo technology! (read, stupid!)
> 
> Ok, the link works but I thought the pic would show...back to the tutorial!!


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

all i see is the link in the first page. but here you go










seconds to late  anyways sweet gun , i cant believe how much they look like toys.


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

Very nice!!!
Any plans for optics?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks! Ok, so what did this dumb hillbilly do wrong? 

The AR is a Lewis Machine & Tool. Have not shot it yet, no time but soon hopefully. The 1911 is a S&W1911PD with factory installed Crimson Trace Laser Grips....great shooter.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bullydog324 said:


> Very nice!!!
> Any plans for optics?


Not sure yet...maybe one of the Eotechs. I do want an AR for Varmints so my next one will be a heavy barreled arget model. This one is for fun at the range for now. I'm new to AR's so as I put it to use, I'll figure out options as I go.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

just buy a heavy barreled upper... Swapping from fun to varmint is as simple as 2 pins and a piece of empty brass (need the piece of brass for my pins... kinda tight).


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rootsy said:


> just buy a heavy barreled upper... Swapping from fun to varmint is as simple as 2 pins and a piece of empty brass (need the piece of brass for my pins... kinda tight).


Yeah I thought about that as well...would like to have a .450 Bushmaster Upper as well.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Swamp, dont you think that is a little over kill for those button bucks that you shoot and all those bunnies, squirrels. 

I'll tell ya...................................


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

'bout time.  

Looks really nice. What grip is LMT using? Their own? Is the rear sight quick detach? Looks like I can see the big knobs. 

I wouldn't count out or hesitate puting some glass on that one and using it for varmints. Especially around here. Mine is the regular M4 profile barrel and had some good luck with groundhogs this spring. I plan getting out for some yotes this weekend.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice rifle. I see Sportsmans Guide has a new attachment if you have the threaded barrel.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=502765


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

mich buckmaster said:


> Swamp, dont you think that is a little over kill for those button bucks that you shoot and all those bunnies, squirrels.
> 
> I'll tell ya...................................



Your point is? I gotta eat ya know!!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Swampie ...... 11,000 + posts and you can't post a pic?:lol: Thank God for the helping hands of M-S!

Anyways, sweet guns man - I've never even shot an AR, but I'm going to one day soon. Congrats!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

NoWake said:


> 'bout time.
> 
> Looks really nice. What grip is LMT using? Their own? Is the rear sight quick detach? Looks like I can see the big knobs.
> 
> I wouldn't count out or hesitate puting some glass on that one and using it for varmints. Especially around here. Mine is the regular M4 profile barrel and had some good luck with groundhogs this spring. I plan getting out for some yotes this weekend.



I think the grip is theres but I know a number of companies are making and offering similar grips. It's very comfortable in the hand and I expect it to be comfortable during shooting...we'll find out. The sight is removeable ofcourse but it's not quick release in the sense like QR rings, but it is fast to remove and replace if necessary. Here's a link to a better pic of the site.
http://www.lewismachine.net/product.php?p=65&cid=2&session=bd2669406c049f5157b3bc19a86b2869
I hope to use it for some yotes and groundhogs so optics are not out of the question. For Michigan Varmint hunting, it's plenty of gun imo. Good luck on those yotes....have fun trudging through all that snow!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> Swampie ...... 11,000 + posts and you can't post a pic?:lol: Thank God for the helping hands of M-S!
> 
> Anyways, sweet guns man - I've never even shot an AR, but I'm going to one day soon. Congrats!


Too much time drowning in the political forum probably!! I'll figure it out damn it!


You can shoot mine anytime...we can get NoWake out and burn up a few hundred dollars in ammo in no time!


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> Not sure yet...maybe one of the Eotechs. I do want an AR for Varmints so my next one will be a heavy barreled arget model. This one is for fun at the range for now. I'm new to AR's so as I put it to use, I'll figure out options as I go.


Why would some one want a gun like that?Them EVIL black rifles.:lol: Now you have the BRD "BLACK RIFLE DEASIE":evil:....Sweet set up!!!! Are them C Product mags you have there with the MAGPUL followers? I run Eotechs 552's and Trijicons. The Eotechs are pretty a nice set up stick with the ones that use the CR123 and AA batteries. You can shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> Yeah I thought about that as well...would like to have a .450 Bushmaster Upper as well.


 Check out the .458 socom spec ops use it for blowing hinges off of steel ship door and makes a great hunt round. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.458_SOCOM


And check out the .50 Beowulf. Just picture a semi auto 45/70:lol:
http://www.alexanderarms.com/beowulf.htm


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Rootsy said:


> just buy a heavy barreled upper... Swapping from fun to varmint is as simple as 2 pins and a piece of empty brass (need the piece of brass for my pins... kinda tight).


I think heavy barrels stink I have a 18" and 20" both collecting dust both Rock Rivers. Tearing up PD towns the heavy barrel would be find. I have shot match's well over 500 yards with a 16" and 20" factory barrels.


----------

